# steering wheel rope work



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

I see how some people who do rope work on your steering wheel so you can get a better grip. Anyone know the name of the knot or how to weave it, i would like to do it to my boat.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cox combing and Turks head knots. You can search YouTube and find plenty of instruction.


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a good link to a tutorial on the Maverick Forum but it looks like it disappeared or was archived. Here is one that is similar below. Hobby Lobby or Wal-Mart sells paracord in 50 ft sections for around $8 I believe. Wal-Mart has limited colors and Hobby Lobby has a ton more. I wouldn't necessarily use it for better grip on the wheel as the paracord is some abrasive stuff. I think most people do it for looks and use the speed knob most of the time instead. If you are going to do it yourself, I highly recommend using gloves. I did one section without it and had blisters the next day. The other two sections I used mechanic's gloves and it went much better. I did mine in the evenings after work and it took quite a bit of time to get the knots tight enough so the wheel was completely covered with no steering wheel peeking through. Let me know if you have an questions or need any tips. Good luck! 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/493311-steering-wheel-wrap.html#b

Sorry for the poor lighting


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

"The Marlinspike Sailor" is a classic from Hervey Garrett Smith that can be picked up in paperback pretty cheaply that has some easy to follow illustrations of the basic and not so basic knots. Also, i did mine in 3/16-inch diamond poly braid from Lowes. Might not be to everyone's liking since it is shinier and thicker than paracord but it holds up well, easy to wash off, etc.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Coult this also be done on a Carbon Marine tiller extension?? I've seen some extension's with rope work.


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely can be done on a tiller extension. Before I took the wrap to the wheel, I practiced on a broom handle. Same concept and would probably turn out very well.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I might have to try this...Always wanted to do one on my Tiller extension.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Will be doing my grab bar and tiller extension handle, thanks for the link


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

It's all fun and games until you actually try doing it....rope work is painful and tedious. it sucks.


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

100% agree Matty, after it was all said and done I have about 8 hrs in mine. Granted that was sitting in the garage with the boat stereo on and having a few beers while doing it, but there was a lot of profanity and "why did I do this" running through my head towards the middle of it. 

Harley, if you have the time and don't mind the frustration, I say go for it, but there are some people out there who you can ship the wheel to, and they will do it and ship it back for a decent price.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I did mine one rainy weekend sitting on the couch watching old movies. You have to pick your days.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Use duct tape and call it a day.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pay and have someone do it...it sucks. Paracord has limited life when it comes to color retention. I had a wheel done 3 years ago and it was a nice bright blue...now its a dull grey.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> 100% agree Matty, after it was all said and done I have about 8 hrs in mine. Granted that was sitting in the garage with the boat stereo on and having a few beers while doing it, but there was a lot of profanity and "why did I do this" running through my head towards the middle of it.
> 
> Harley, if you have the time and don't mind the frustration, I say go for it, but there are some people out there who you can ship the wheel to, and they will do it and ship it back for a decent price.


x3. I've done 30+ wheels and half a dozen platforms and grab rails. Hardest part is getting it tight enough that it doesn't spin. If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM. 

Richard


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

So if I was going to pay someone to do this, who would I pay, and how much would it cost?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What is that knob for.......why go through the aggravation ;D


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

TIP: use strong rubber bands to hold your neatly folded slack line. Fold it into a flat narrow shape. In such a way that you can pull out the line as needed. And pass it thru a small opening. Think flat twine ball setup. I have seen lots of vids where guys will pull 60 foot of rope thru after each knot


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a few different styles of wheels and tillers ive done. Shoot me a pm if your interested..


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

what type of cord is the best to use?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

550 Cord AKA Para Cord, Parachute cord

Get it at Lowe's, Home Depot, Tractor Supply, Hobby Lobby


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I use para cord, you want to look for the kind that will stay round when you pull it tight. Some cord will kind of flatten out when you pull it tight around something. Doesn't matter though really. The trick to keeping it tight is a very very light coat of water based polyurethane. This will shrink the cord so tight you'll need a razor blade to remove it.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I use para cord, you want to look for the kind that will stay round when you pull it tight. Some cord will kind of flatten out when you pull it tight around something. Doesn't matter though really. The trick to keeping it tight is a very very light coat of water based polyurethane. This will shrink the cord so tight you'll need a razor blade to remove it.


I just wear leather gloves when I do mine so it doesnt tear up my hands too much.


----------

